# Whos going to aquatics live?



## Bartash (26 Oct 2012)

It would be nice to know who is going to aquatics live and on what days

Post up your names and the days you are going and i will keep editing the first post with the updated list 

Carl


*Saturday*

Bartash
Westyggx
nizmonet
Ady34
Tim
Gary Nelson
OllieNZ
logi-cat
Whitey89
Tebo
Matty1983
mario

*sunday*
Fred Dulley
tekopikin

*Both Days*
ianho
easerthegeezer
Greame Edwards
stuworrall
Dan Crawford
Troi
LondonDragon
ghostsword
oddn0ise - Andrew
somethingfishy


----------



## Westyggx (26 Oct 2012)

Ill be going Saturday


----------



## nizmonet (26 Oct 2012)

Saturday for me!


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Oct 2012)

Sat and Sunday


----------



## Ady34 (26 Oct 2012)

Saturday


----------



## Antipofish (26 Oct 2012)

Hopefully Saturday.


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Oct 2012)

Wednesday   






Saturday for me


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Oct 2012)

both days.


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2012)

Saturday work permitting


----------



## OllieNZ (28 Oct 2012)

Saturday for me. How about everyone posting mugshots for easy identification?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Oct 2012)




----------



## OllieNZ (28 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

>



 There is always one


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2012)

and its always Nath.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2012)

I'm in the members photo album P15, in the 'new members' sub forum


----------



## Bartash (28 Oct 2012)

On a side note, if anyone who went to Aquatics live last year could answer please. Can you buy stuff like hardscape, shrimp etc.. or is it just showing stuff off? Just curious if i should take extra money with me


Carl


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Oct 2012)

Bartash said:
			
		

> On a side note, if anyone who went to Aquatics live last year could answer please. Can you buy stuff like hardscape, shrimp etc.. or is it just showing stuff off? Just curious if i should take extra money with me
> 
> 
> Carl


yes there was stuff on sale there but also some suppliers were there with all their gear which wasn't for sale as they had distributers there they didnt want to upset! was very confusing looking at stuff then trying to buy it only toi be told it wasnt for sale!  Think aquajardin will be there again so they should have some stuff for sale.

Put me and Greame Edwards down for the two days.  We're getting the 4:55am chester train on the saturday


----------



## logi-cat (28 Oct 2012)

i'm going saturday. Will any of the sponsor on ukaps be there?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2012)

freshwatershrimp is the only sponsor attending i believe.  Plenty of shrimp for you to drool over.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2012)

Aquajardin also I think.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (29 Oct 2012)

For those who put both days, its about time to open aquatic addict rehab center   
I wont tell then how many days I will be there


----------



## OllieNZ (29 Oct 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> For those who put both days, its about time to open aquatic addict rehab center
> I wont tell then how many days I will be there



Lol they can put on one for people with MTS aswell, will be good to catch up Ed.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2012)

I have messaged Ady this morning, potentially attending Saturday with a bit of luck


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Oct 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> For those who put both days, its about time to open aquatic addict rehab center
> I wont tell then how many days I will be there


ill be there for about a week, the way things are going   I've got me a few reliable helpers, if anyone else is free to help setup on Friday I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Oct 2012)

I'll be there both days and I'm particularly looking forward to meeting all you fishy/planty folk...especially Jeremy Gay...


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Oct 2012)

I will be there the 3 days  (Sunday afternoon only) see you all there


----------



## REDSTEVEO (31 Oct 2012)

Bartash said:
			
		

> It would be nice to know who is going to aquatics live and on what days
> 
> Post up your names and the days you are going and i will keep editing the first post with the updated list
> 
> ...


----------



## srm1973 (31 Oct 2012)

You can't buy livestock at the show only plants and equipment 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDSTEVEO (31 Oct 2012)

Thanks very much that is helpful.

I know that the British Discus Association will have a stand there and sometimes they sell off show fish etc. I will try to contact someone to find out.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Antipofish (31 Oct 2012)

srm1973 said:
			
		

> You can't buy livestock at the show only plants and equipment
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2



Are you certain about that ? There were comments (cant remember where, maybe on the Event website, that depending on local authority permission, livestock might be allowed this year.


----------



## srm1973 (31 Oct 2012)

I'm certain, Check the website http://www.aquatics-live.com/

Look at the bottom of the page and you'll see the following quote -

*Sales of corals, plants, invertebrates, dry goods and equipment will be allowed at the show but sales of fish and reptiles are not permitted by law.

Cheers


----------



## Bartash (31 Oct 2012)

It makes you laugh really cant sell fish or reptiles but fair grounds can give away goldfish as prizes which is discusting


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Nov 2012)

srm1973 said:
			
		

> I'm certain, Check the website http://www.aquatics-live.com/
> 
> Look at the bottom of the page and you'll see the following quote -
> 
> ...



B£$%&*x    Maybe they do it on the QT


----------



## Fred Dulley (1 Nov 2012)

Long time no speak everyone 
I should be going on Sunday. Look forward to it.


----------



## Tebo (1 Nov 2012)

Will be going on Saturday


----------



## ghostsword (4 Nov 2012)

Will be going both days...


----------



## oddn0ise (5 Nov 2012)

Both days for me too.

oddn0ise - Andrew


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Nov 2012)

I will be there on the Saturday. Getting a 6am train to arrive in London at 8.30am. Looking forward to meeting people from Ukaps. See you on Saturday.


----------



## Fred Dulley (6 Nov 2012)

If you book through the website, do they send tickets in the post? Or do they send an email which you show at the door?


----------



## Bartash (6 Nov 2012)

they send you a PDF document so you can print out your tickets

Carl


----------



## Fred Dulley (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks Carl


----------



## tekopikin (6 Nov 2012)

I'm booked in for the Sunday slot. You can't miss me, I'll be the chap hobbling about with an NHS crutch attached to my right arm. 
Don't be shy, please feel free to come up to me


----------



## Bartash (7 Nov 2012)

on a little side note im having a prototype glass spray bar made up hopefully it will be ready for aquatics live so i can get you guys to give your input about future prototypes etc...


----------



## Westyggx (7 Nov 2012)

Who's going to be selling that Carl yourself?


----------



## Bartash (7 Nov 2012)

no this will be with aquariumplantfood hopefully. The glass blowers is 3 miles from where i live so its handy for sorting prototypes


----------



## somethingfishy (8 Nov 2012)

will be there both days 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2012)

Its getting close


----------



## Bartash (8 Nov 2012)

Yes my son is getting very excited saying he is looking forward to spending the day with me ))))))


----------



## tim (8 Nov 2012)

Can't go Saturday now work didn't permit    chance I'm off Sunday though so will try to get a ticket on the door will be gutted if I miss it again need a monday to Friday job


----------



## mario (8 Nov 2012)

See you on Saturday!!


----------



## Manrock (8 Nov 2012)

So I'm going on Saturday, all the way from Devon and:

First off, is there a bar? Not a spray bar - a beer selling bar? With food?

Secondly - is it cheaper to buy decent plants here rather than online? £7 a pop for Tropica stems online... so how much at AL?

Thirdly - packaging - if I do buy plants or lillypipes what are my chances of getting them back to Devon (on a train) intact? - and please factor in the first expression (the beer selling bar).

Many thanks my planted tank friends.

Steve


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Nov 2012)

I can only answer one of your questions, well, sort of. I'll have beer, I always have beer ;0)

The vans loaded, bed time for me now, 5am start. See you all over the weekend!!!!


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Nov 2012)

Manrock said:
			
		

> Thirdly - packaging - if I do buy plants or lillypipes what are my chances of getting them back to Devon (on a train) intact? - and please factor in the first expression (the beer selling bar).
> 
> Many thanks my planted tank friends.
> 
> Steve



Can't help with the glassware but plants are easy just blow the bags up like fish bags and you'll have no probs, I did this with a load of plants I bought in holland at the start of the year. All bought on the Saturday and not planted till Tuesday with no I'll effects.


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Nov 2012)

Not long to go now guys I'm excited! Early night for me tonight I think to get my train at 7am.


> First off, is there a bar? Not a spray bar - a beer selling bar? With food?



I don't think they have a bar as I don't think they are licensed to sell alcohol. Last year there was a little cafe selling cakes and sandwiches and tea and coffee but it was very expensive. I remember there is a tesco express across the road though!


----------



## Bartash (9 Nov 2012)

Damn I'm excited but nervous about introducing myself to people, planning on getting the train from Broadstairs at 6.11am and if I planned it right I will be there about 8.30am so only need to wait around for half hour or so

Carl


----------



## Bartash (9 Nov 2012)

Fantastic news, I have just picked up the glass spraybar prototype so I will be able to bring it to aquatics live and I have to say for a prototype it looks fantastic. Here is a little teaser pic for you:


glass spraybar prototype by PlantedTankUK, on Flickr

Carl


----------



## Westyggx (10 Nov 2012)

Great start to the morning.. Ended up at the wrong train station lol, luckily I got up early and had enough time to black cab it to the correct one!


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Nov 2012)

See ya in a bit Mike!

Just about to set off to that there London, where all the street are paved with gold. I have even heard rumours that they have vehicles called cars.


----------



## Bartash (10 Nov 2012)

Me and my son are on the train and my son won't be quiet because he is so excited...does he not know you can sleep on trains grrrr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Nov 2012)

Lol. Me and Graeme are hopefully on the right train. Been going since 4:55 yawn!


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Nov 2012)

sod the beer, i'll bring a crate of Redbull (or some cheaper alternative, like Morrisons own brand)


----------



## Bartash (10 Nov 2012)

Omg only 20 mins into the journey and my sons already started with "are we nearly there"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Westyggx (10 Nov 2012)

Could do with some myself mate been up since 5.. The things we do for our hobby eh!


----------



## Westyggx (10 Nov 2012)

Only met bartash today but think I saw eezer the geezer and few others! 










I was the guy with that black hat with the star on it


----------



## flatfish55 (10 Nov 2012)

I am going Sunday

       Mark


----------



## Matt Warner (10 Nov 2012)

> Only met bartash today but think I saw eezer the geezer and few others!


You may have seen me, I was the one with the blue hoodie on.


----------



## Bartash (10 Nov 2012)

I have to say what an awesome day i had, everyone was friendly and it was great to feel a part of UKAPS instead of just a forum member. Thank you to everyone who took the time to speak to me and introduce themselves although im abit jealous i would have looked good in a black UKAPS shirt lol

Good luck to all of you taking part in the aquascape competition, its gonna be a hard call because all were progressing fantastic.

Both myself and my son thank you

He also loved meeting Chris Lukhaup


My son Posing with Chris Lukhaup by PlantedTankUK, on Flickr


Carl


----------



## fleabilly (11 Nov 2012)

I'm going tomorrow with my daughter...
Anyone that went today, can tell me what I should look out for?

Cheers

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ady34 (11 Nov 2012)

fleabilly said:
			
		

> I'm going tomorrow with my daughter...
> Anyone that went today, can tell me what I should look out for?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Look out for the Ukaps stand and the freshwater shrimp stand.....that's where it's all going on. Dan is doing a planted tank demo on the Ukaps stand Sunday so that will be worthwhile seeing, also check out the scapes created by Ukaps members, they are great and all offer something different.....will be hard to judge.

The aquajardin stand also has some nice scapes in white jewel tanks, and the maidenhead stand is pretty big. generally there is something for everyone although you always want more  
Im sure in the seminar list there will be something of interest for most aquascapers and fish keepers and I found James Marshalls talks interesting.

Was good to meet some of the members face to face and have a bit chat....would be nice if there were more opportunities to meet up but I guess there isn't really anything else and it takes a lot of organising to round the troops and organise display tanks etc. 
anyhow, I'll look forward to next year.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Nov 2012)

Yes a great day, much better as well having all the stands on the one floor rather than the 2 as last year - great to put faces to the names on here too


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Nov 2012)

Great weekend, great people...

the best scape of the weekend for me was this one


----------



## ghostsword (11 Nov 2012)

It was awesome!!

I have been kinda stagnating on aquascaping.. This weekend was awesome!! 

Lots of new ideas, absolutely refreshed.. 

Watch out for new scapes dudes..  

Also, a couple of tips from Mark, enough to improve my photos in no time..

Way better than last year, way better.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Nov 2012)

another quick pic...





and well done Mr Worrall on the win...the top 3 was very well deserved IMO.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Nov 2012)

Have you gone all posh Ian......no more ianho?

Dont know the results, but well done Stu, a great scape, and well done to all that entered, high class throughout


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Nov 2012)

dropped the Ho, as people went all Pussycat dolls on me!!lol


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Nov 2012)

What a great weekend once again, competition was great this year a great improvement in standards from the last one, was great to see everyone again and meet some new faces, curry night was great too 


Top three tanks were 

1st. Stu






 2nd. Tony






3rd. Antoni






Congrats to all that participated and set the bar higher once again


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Nov 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Only met bartash today but think I saw eezer the geezer and few others!



Hey Mike, you should have said hi, would have been good to meet you   





stu may have won again but he is still only 2 foot tall   

Been a great weekend, the quality of the scape comp was awesome with very well deserved top 3.  Congrats guys.
Great to meet everyone and a huge thanks to all the guys that spent a lot of time and effort putting the ukaps area together... it was the stand out area of the show   
Next year im on the soft stuff only


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Nov 2012)

Stu does look remarkably small on that pic! 

How's the eye Iain? Did you tell everyone how dave and I protected you from combat 18?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Nov 2012)

going a nice shade of purple now bud.  You and dave were amazing all that laughing scared them right off.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Nov 2012)

What happened


----------



## Swee (12 Nov 2012)

Hi, it was a great day, I took a lot of pleasure to be there. Thanks to all of you for this moment, and thanks to Dan, for all his work.   
The only negative point of my week end is that co2 is to cheap in England, and if it is good for plant it's not the same for my leaver when I drink it...


----------



## Westyggx (12 Nov 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know mate didnt want to disturb your concentration lol i was around the ukaps stand alot you all probably thought who was that stalker!


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Nov 2012)

Here's a little teaser from a freshwater shrimp tank...


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Nov 2012)

A link would be good


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Nov 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Here's a little teaser from a freshwater shrimp tank...




Looks like a semi buried Grenade


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Nov 2012)

Cracking weekend full of great aquascaping, good friends and nice food and beer!  The level of the scapes stepped up again this year and we all commented how great it was that not one scape was the same as any other.

Me and Graeme nearly didnt get home on the Sunday night as our 19:16 train got cancelled, the 20:16 was 20 mins late which meant we got the last train home from watford only because it was late in. the next train home was at 5:30am the next day!!!



			
				Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> another quick pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian,  was great to setup next to you and Jane, sorry Iain  . Think we had a good laugh on the end, especially when you got interviewed by the indian film crew!



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you got a pic of me without my stilts on!!  And Westggx you should have come and said Hi!  Would have been a good break as we were working for 5 hours solid and I even forgot to go to the loo!

Hope the eye is better now Iain   

Thanks to Dan and the crew for organising another ukaps spectacular at aquatics live!


----------



## mafoo (14 Nov 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Here's a little teaser from a freshwater shrimp tank...



I tried to ask Chris "Metal God" Lukhaup some stuff about shrimp.

I was asking him about water conditions for crystal shrimp and was remarking how london tapwater comes out 40ppm nitrates and he said that was perfect and its rainwater level. He then remarked how his english wasnt great and didnt quite understand what i was asking. (i think he might have confused it with kH)

at least i pilfered some shrimp food and a lanyard! muahaha!


----------



## oddn0ise (15 Nov 2012)

> Thanks to Dan and the crew for organising another ukaps spectacular at aquatics live!



Here here... a really great couple of days, thoroughly enjoyed it and learnt a lot. Will go out of my way to be back next year.

Cheers UKAPS and all the competitors!


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Nov 2012)

(Just thought I'd post these comments in the main AL thread   )

Great to meet up with everyone at Aquatics Live 2012 this weekend, the show was pretty good overall, but I think the planted tanks of the ukaps, freshwatershrimp, and Aquajardin stands stood out above the rest !

This was the ukaps stand.  Huge thanks and congrats must go to Dan Crawford for all the effort he put into putting this together, and making it happen.  Not only does Dan do all the organisation for the show, starting months in advance collecting sponsors for the stand and the aquascaping competition, but he also designs all of the flyers, t-shirts, iPad stand and the poster himself, and transported a pair of 80cm tanks to the show too.  Quite some effort !

Thanks also to Ed (Piece-of-Fish) from FreshWaterShrimp for the huge LED TV on which we displayed scape build up videos, finished scape pics, and shrimp pics and vids too.









These were the two awesome scapes on Ed's FreshWaterShrimp stand - simply stunning, and a great showcase for the NA tanks, stands and lights too.


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Nov 2012)

Here are the 10 great scapes from the AquaScaping competition, these were all scaped on Saturday, and then judged on Sunday morning by Heiko Bleher, Dan Crawford, James Starr Marshall, Mark Evans, Chris Lukhap and Lars Green from Tropica.  









































Reigning champion Stu Worrall retained his title with a stunning scape, with Tony Swinney in 2nd (   ) and Antoni Dimitrov in 3rd.  Out of a possible 500 points, there was only 6 points between the top 3 so it was a pretty close thing !

Thanks go to Tropica for the plants, Tetra for the tanks, and Unipac for the hardscape materials, not to mentoin the judges for their time too.

Heres looking forward to next years show 

Tony


----------



## tim (15 Nov 2012)

Some amazing scapes there good to see them couldn't make the show due to work good to see what I missed thanks for the posts guys


----------

